# Rental car at Vancouver airport



## sfwilshire (May 8, 2008)

Just started looking at the rental cars near Vancouver. We can save approximately $400 with National by picking the car up at the Richmond City Center instead of the Airport. The City Center appears to be 3 miles from our arrival hotel and 1.8 miles from our departure hotel. 

We were going to pick up the car the morning after our arrival and probably return it the night before our departure anyway. I assume a taxi for such a short distance would be reasonable.

Is there anything wrong with this plan or anything I should know?

I'm going to check other companies as well, but National usually comes out on top. I'm also searching for better discount codes.

I did run into an extra charge in England with National. In this country they don't charge for the spouse as a second driver if you're Emerald Club. Over there they do. Anybody know about Canada? 

Thanks again for your patience,

Sheila


----------



## randyz (May 9, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> Just started looking at the rental cars near Vancouver. We can save approximately $400 with National by picking the car up at the Richmond City Center instead of the Airport. The City Center appears to be 3 miles from our arrival hotel and 1.8 miles from our departure hotel.
> 
> Sheila



Which hotels are you at. National Car Rental is located in the same complex as the Hilton, Marriott, and Best Western Richmond Inn. Those hotels do run a shuttle to the airport. There are a number of other airport hotels very close by. The other group of Airport Hotels is located near Discount Car Rental (on Beckwith) which is the local consumers choice award winner.

Randy (in Richmond)


----------



## sfwilshire (May 9, 2008)

Randy,

We are staying at the Coast Vancouver Airport on arrival and the Hampton Inn on departure. I couldn't get the Hampton for our first night.

I considered riding the hotel shuttles to the airport, then the Hilton shuttle from there to the rental car office. Don't know if they'd give me any trouble about that. I also thought it might take much longer than just grabbing a taxi.

Sheila


----------



## randyz (May 10, 2008)

Sheila - The Coast Hotel is on the Vancouver side of the Fraser River. The Hampton is on the Richmond (South Side) of the Fraser River. Avis is 3 blocks east from the Coast and Budget is 5 blocks west on Marine Drive the same street as the Coast.

Discount Car Rental is 3 blocks from the Hampton  (I assume you meant the Hampton Inn airport and not downtown)

btw the Hampton and Coast are virtually across the River from each other, though not on the river.

Randy


----------



## sfwilshire (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great information. 

I'm still checking rates, but I usually find it hard to beat National's. I'm Executive Club, so I get a nice discount.

I did mean the Hampton at the Airport. 

Thanks again,

Sheila


----------



## randyz (May 11, 2008)

Sheila, In my typical drive by the Coast Airport today, realized Enterprise is located almost across the street. Just in case that helps.

Randy


----------

